# Hey James on Bass



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

We're playing the matinee @ the Richmond tomorrow, 3:00 until 6:00. We haven't practiced since last time (about 2 months) so God knows what we'll sound like. On top of which I've got a nasty cough so it could be interesting. Anyway you wanted a heads up so here it is. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder! I'll see what I can do to make it down there. I was voluntold earlier today to cover the night shift tonight at work, so I'll have to see how I'm feeling at that time.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I just love being voluntold. :smile:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Voluntold. I love it. Haha.

Have a good show, Dave.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

nine said:


> Voluntold. I love it. Haha.
> 
> Have a good show, Dave.


Thanks Dave, just hoping I don't cough my way through the show, wouldn't be to bad if weren't doing all the singing. :smile:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hope the show went well! Did the voice hold out for ya Dave? I was unable to make it down due in part to my shift last night and a family birthday dinner tonight. 

I will catch one of your shows some day.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Hope the show went well! Did the voice hold out for ya Dave? I was unable to make it down due in part to my shift last night and a family birthday dinner tonight.
> 
> I will catch one of your shows some day.


Thanks James, everything went well, although it was a smaller crowd than normal as a lot of our friends from work had other plans for the weekend. According to my wife, who should be biased but is brutally honest, it was our best show yet. I can't say it felt that way but I'll take her word for it. I took a couple of hits of cough medicine just before we went on and that saw me through. :smile:


----------

